# Sonic 1 port for Super Nintendo



## Moon164 (Aug 9, 2020)

TiagoSC, a Brazilian who surprised everyone by creating a MegaMan X port for Sega Genesis and still using sound effects from MegaMan X4 now surprises again with Sonic 1 for the Super Nintendo.



Those who are curious too, here is the MegaMan X for Sega Genesis that he created.



[Update]
V.0.2 running on real hardware


Original post + ROM : http://forums.nesdev.com/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=20638&sid=212024c750ca02cacbabf592c32a3580


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 9, 2020)

Oh my god, we're truly living in the future


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 9, 2020)

This proves that the console war was mostly BS, and programmers can pull these things on both platforms!


----------



## orangy57 (Aug 9, 2020)

b-b-but the Blast Processing™! The SNES doesn't have those kinds of buzzwords! You're telling me that all that marketing lingo meant nothing?!


----------



## ital (Aug 9, 2020)

More interested in hearing how the SNES pulled off the bright, punchy sound of the MD as it usually had a far more muted vibe than the brash Sega aura. 

The SNES was more modern (ie could use samples) but the MD had FM Synthesis and a co-processor but only Japanese devs knew how to use it properly as Sega didn't hand out any English language manuals to the round eyes.


----------



## CeeDee (Aug 9, 2020)

replicashooter said:


> More interested in hearing how the SNES pulled off the bright, punchy sound of the MD as it usually had a far more muted vibe than the brash Sega aura.
> 
> The SNES was more modern (ie could use samples) but the MD had FM Synthesis and a co-processor but only Japanese devs knew how to use it properly as Sega didn't hand out any English language manuals to the round eyes.


I'd take a shot in the dark and guess it uses samples of the Genesis's FM?


----------



## ital (Aug 9, 2020)

Possibly but I'm going off the first recording which oddly has GHZ with Lab music so it could be that, the phone recording or whatever but the composition sounds totally different. Mix has a totally different balance, the instruments don't sound anything like the MD soundchip. Also the video has no sound effects.



Both chips had totally different "feels" and its one of the things a lot of MD emulation gets wrong so if you notice these things you notice these things.


----------



## kineticUk (Aug 9, 2020)

I’m not sure how the music is being generated currently but the sound chips in MD/SNES are completely different. You can’t lift the music/song out of the MD and drop it into the SNES like a .WAV. It’s a reinterpretation (probably sampled the original channels/sounds, possibly lifted the midi data and then used that to recreate the song using the SPC700) and it’s going to sound slightly different no matter what.


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 9, 2020)

Orangy57 said:


> b-b-but the Blast Processing™! The SNES doesn't have those kinds of buzzwords! You're telling me that all that marketing lingo meant nothing?!


It was utter bullshit no Megadrive/Genesis game actually used Blast Processing

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.eu...lfoundry-2019-blast-processing-retro-analysis

Plus blast processing was done on the SNES before Sega even started using it as a marketing gimmick.

https://www.nintendolife.com/news/2...nes_first_says_former_sculptured_software_dev


----------



## kineticUk (Aug 9, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Plus blast processing was done on the SNES before Sega even started using it as a marketing gimmick.


That sounds like complete bs too.


----------



## ital (Aug 10, 2020)

Now you're playing with Super Power!


----------



## raxadian (Dec 18, 2020)

Sonic 1 actually doesn't need the Sega Genesis full speed to work right and is the easiest Sega Genesis Sonic game to port right.

Heck is the only Classic Sonic game that could have been ported correctly to the GBA, but wasn't due to lazy programing.


----------



## koffieleut (Dec 18, 2020)

Am I the only one who thinks MegaMan X sounds better on the Megadrive/Genesis?


----------



## Moon164 (Dec 18, 2020)

koffieleut said:


> Am I the only one who thinks MegaMan X sounds better on the Megadrive/Genesis?


That's because the creator of the port added sound effects from the MegaMan X4 for the PS1/Sega Saturn on this port.


----------



## FamicomLass (Jan 20, 2021)

Woah. How did I not hear about this until now?


----------



## JJ1013 (Aug 8, 2021)

Orangy57 said:


> b-b-but the Blast Processing™! The SNES doesn't have those kinds of buzzwords! You're telling me that all that marketing lingo meant nothing?!


I kinda like the marketing terms they used, I find it funny. Buuuut I was proved wrong by Uniracers on the SNES.


----------



## raxadian (Aug 8, 2021)

JJ1013 said:


> I kinda like the marketing terms they used, I find it funny. Buuuut I was proved wrong by Uniriders on the SNES.



Actually the Sega Genesis really was faster that the Snes but as I said before Sonic 1 doesn't really need that speed. Is why is the easiest Sega Genesis Sonic game to port anywhere.

Sonic 2 in the other hand really wouldn't work well on the Super Nintendo.


----------



## Kwyjor (Aug 8, 2021)

Love that subtle new musical arrangement. Sounds like something right out of this Fusion Collab:




JJ1013 said:


> Buuuut I was proved wrong by Uniriders on the SNES.


*Uniracers.



raxadian said:


> Actually the Sega Genesis was faster that the Snes


You can't really compare clock speeds for two different CPU architectures. But I'm sure this debate has been had far too many times over the years already.


----------



## raxadian (Aug 8, 2021)

Kwyjor said:


> You can't really compare clock speeds for two different CPU architectures. But I'm sure this debate has been had far too many times over the years already.



True but it was the only thing, besides sound, the Sega Genesis had over the Snes. And the sound thing is debatable.  Well not quite, the Sega Genesis was barely 3D graphics like capable while the Snes needed an extra chip.  

Anyway is something that has been debated to death,  and whatever.


----------



## JJ1013 (Aug 9, 2021)

Kwyjor said:


> *Uniracers..


Oh! Sorry. Editing...


----------

